# Syvecs S8 Ecu on R35 GTR fully working - Tuning on a new level



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the new ecu going in my R35 GTR..

awesome stuff..

If anybody is interested feel free to email us for cost and mapping.

[email protected]

14 minutes Demo well worth the watch

Syvecs R35 GTR Demo - YouTube


So Whats it all about ?*
*

The Syvecs S8 ECU for the Nissan R35 GT-R Will be released in March 2012. I have information and videos that i hope will interest all those in the market for tuning the R35 GT-R.

Here is the latest update from Ryan at Syvecs.

"After 7 months of development we finally have it all working perfectly. Just need to make some changes to the tuning software for the launch control options for the GTR and also setup the traction control at the test track.


Will get another video of some of the dyno and test track action up soon.

*Release date March 2012"*

With the Syvecs S8 for the R35 GT-R you can fully adjust the Torque Actual and Torque Demand Maps live which Syvecs have mapped to copy as stock presently. Syvecs did some testing increasing and reducing actual torque and the difference was brilliant. (See link for logs below) Can make clutch pressure apply more and less properly without having to increase touch points which can make low down driving not nice. Can also adjust the slip and shift point by changing the torque tables.

This made power go up and clutch temps to drop!
The logs are available for download here: Logs S8 Torque.zip

On other ECU’s like Cobb AP and ECUTek you can only increase the clutch Demand which is not the right way of doing it for more clamping and why many have experienced issues.

* Features which stand out for the GTR:*

- live tuning of any map

- Full VVT control

- Full Control over Fans

- super fast connection using rj45 Ethernet connection so ability for live
tuning anywhere in the world or even on Track if connected to wireless unit.

- Connect any race series dash or even one of our partners small can
adjustment /display units

- control up to 12 injectors so on big power vr38 engines ability to run
staged injection

- Wet and Dry nitrous control with ability to drive solenoids directly and
control n20 heaters via pressure monitoring

- control high or low impendence injectors

- view any input live with built in scope up to 1000hz

And much more which they are still working on.


*Here are the Spec's for the Syvecs ECU used for the GTR:*

* Processing:*
Powerful RISC CPU for advanced strategy execution
Custom synchronous FPGA processor for engine position tracking and output
diagnostics up to 25,000rpm

* Outputs:*
28 user configurable general purpose Pulse Width Modulated power outputs,
including:
8 Ignition Coil outputs IGBT or TTL (Software configurable)
16 Fuel Injector outputs
2 Full Bridges also configurable as 4 Half Bridges or 4 PWMs (DbW &
HDP-5)

* Inputs:*
24 user configurable general purpose analogue sensor inputs, including up
to 16 bipolar, inductive or hall effect speed / engine position inputs
6 dedicated inputs, including:
2 Acoustic knock sensor inputs
2 Wideband (NTK) lambda sensor interfaces†
2 K-type thermocouple sensor interfaces

*Interfaces:*
100 MHz full duplex Ethernet for calibration, configuration and data download
3 CAN 2.0B† interfaces for communication with other controllers or logging systems
RS232 serial interface for communication with other controllers or logging systems

*Memory:*
4MB or 8MB† battery backed internal logging memory
Downloaded in under 10 seconds via Ethernet
Time/Date stamped data via real time clock

*Power Supply:*
6 to 32V input voltage range with reverse polarity protection
2 regulated 5V sensor supply output with individual short circuit protection
Software configurable (5 to 12V) sensor supply output (eg for 10V load
cells)
Unregulated sensor supply output which tracks the ECU supply voltage with
nominal 17V clamp
5 Separately protected sensor and communication ground inputs

* Physical:*
88 pin automotive connector
CNC machined, ‘O’ ring sealed, anodised aluminium case
Maximum dimensions including the connectors are 178 x 122 x 36 mm
Total mass is 485 grams


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

and for those that like gadgets ;-)

Syvecs Display Demo On GTR - YouTube


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very temping


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

this will make fast cars go faster lol.. it can change so much to the stock ecu, we have been using them on supras and the changes is amazing over stock ecu.. 

the safety trips has to be the winner for me.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

As far as I am concerned the syvecs is the best standalone ecu on the market.

Made by the one of the best ecu manufacturers, and specced by those hardcore tuners who know the features they need in order to contol the car properly.

Combine these two and put them in the hands of real enthusiasts and you have the perfect tool for the aftermarket.

If going beyond ecutek or cobb's current facilities this is the only ecu to consider!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Impressive stuff. It sure looks like it offers far more flexibility for those that don't want to go down the romflash route.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

it is awesome stuff, i have invested in my R35 GTR and with this ecu we can monitor everything..

i have almost all the sensors fitted on my engine to adapt to this ecu in March.

dont get me wrong the cobb and ecutek are great but this is a different league and a must for the bigger builds.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

very impressive!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yup sure is, amazing how much stuff has been changed in 5 years since its release


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have amended the thread with a lot of data and features, please have a read ;-)


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Very impressive stuff. Be interesting to see how your car runs with it.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

& the price ??

I looked at the Syvecs unit for my R33, but just couldn't justify the proce as I already have an HKS F con with the wiring harness which was £2k back in the day. Nice piece of kit IF you (I) was starting from afresh


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looking forward to having this on my car now..

here is another teaser video

Syvecs S8 Gtr Demo of Torque and Launch control - YouTube


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1 bar off boost of the line ;-)


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not just the gearbox, that's a lot of stress on the axles.
On one of 2wd turbo cars I've twisted a tailshaft with about 5lb boost at the drags.
Always the case of finding the next weakest link.
Brian


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Just an update guys

The Syvecs Kit was fully released 2 weeks ago but we have not done any press release yet as we wanted to get the whole kit tested on a few big power GTR’s around the world that wanted exclusive use first. This was very useful for us, as lots of feedback from some of the biggest Gtr calibrators around the globe lead to a few firmware updates which we got on straight away and released within the week.

As all the calibrating had been done initially on a low spec GTR it was important for me to get involved personally and get some good base maps for the big power cars on ID2000 and modified heads which have less manifold vacuum which plays a big roll in the torque calculations. This obviously took a lot of time as with a full standalone kit we are pretty much going back to what most of the head calibrators at Nissan did on the stock ECM.

I managed to fit into my busy schedule a short trip to Dubai to get 2 kits tested and setup on highly modified Gtr’s and had the luxury of testing the new launch strategy.

The Launch can be completed 2 ways now.

The first method controls the ramp in effect of torque control based on Throttle opening versus ground speed which can be perfectly plotted to maximise traction and Long G.

The second method controls the ramp in effect based on ignition cut, ignition retard or fuel cut. This is much more aggressive method as allows the torque to be reduced on the ramp in but keep the turbine drive pressure and energy alive to have full boost constantly with no lag.

Here is a brief video of a tame launch with method1 with only 0.3bar and 45% throttle which was right on the limit of traction with road tyres as you can see from the log below.

Syvecs S8 GTR Kit - Soft 3000rpm Launch Control with no Ign Cut or retard - YouTube






Red = Manifold Pressure
Green = Rpm in Graph1 and Launch Switch in Graph2
Orange = Throttle angle (See how ramps in based on speed)
Purple = Vehicle Speed (Front Wheels)
Blue = Longitude G
Yellow = Wheel Spin (worked out from difference between Front and Rear wheel speeds)

All of the data in the logs can be logged up to a 1000 times a second for proper monitoring.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Updated information.

SYVECS Ltd, producers of Advanced Engine Management Solutions in the UK, are
proud to announce the release of the S8 R35GTR Kit

- The world’s first stand-alone Engine Management Solution for the Nissan R35GTR
Over the last 12 months SYVECS has been working hard to develop a completely new
product for the tuning of the Nissan R35GTR.

Around the world, as the limits of the VR38DETT are pushed further and further, the
last hurdle to jump has always been the OEM ECU. Now free of the restrictions that
re-flashing of the stock ECU imposes, tuners can now use the SYVECS EMS to go
further, push harder and take advantage of the superior control, Motorsport
developed strategies and full data logging that it offers.

The advanced engine management, together with a full software suite, offers
unbeatable flexibility and protection to all tuning levels, safeguarding your
investment, while maximising performance.

The SYVECS S8 R35GTR kit is a stand-alone unit enabling the complete removal of the
OEM ECU.

The new unit enables live adjustment of every aspect of the engine’s calibration,
while also offering the ability to control the TCM Module for adjustment of gear shift
points, clutch clamping pressures, torque reduction, and much, much more!
Browse through the feature list, and contact SYVECS to learn how the S8 R35GTR kit
can push your vehicle to new levels of performance.

Standard features
- Live Tuning of every aspect of the engine’s calibration, including signals sent to the TCM and
4WD
- Ability to select desired engine map, boost level, traction and launch control levels through
steering wheel buttons
- Fully adjustable Launch control with Anti-lag strategies and Ramp in Maps
- Full Variable Valve Timing control
- Closed loop Dual Lambda Control
- Fully adjustable closed loop boost control with launch level adjustments
and trims for turbo speed, air charge, engine coolant temp, exhaust gas temperatures etc
- Monitor and trimming of exhaust gas temperatures
- Built in data logging of up to 8 hours, with data rates at up to 1000hz
- Pit lane limiter strategies, great for building boost on a roll
- Antitheft and valet modes
- Super fast connection via RJ45 Ethernet port for live tuning anywhere in the world or even
remotely if on track if connected to a wireless unit
- Adjustable traction control strategies based on lateral g, steering angle and/or individual wheel
speed monitoring
- 4 programmable and selectable target slip maps. An immediate torque reduction can be applied
by the ECU via ignition retard or a fuel cut
- Configurable Engine Safety Trips on all important parameters like oil temperature, oil pressure
- Fuel pump control of both main, and sub pumps, as well as Relative fuel pressure monitoring
and limiting in the event of fuel pressure dropping on boost
- 4 different Pedal to Throttle Angle maps with multipliers for different
parameters e.g. speed. Again adjustable via steering wheel buttons
- Configurable individual cylinder closed loop knock control, to suit any
cylinder modification with adjustments to frequency, windows for listening
and gains for each cylinder. Ability to trigger full cylinder shutdown in severe knock conditions.
- Ability to change torque levels or demand levels sent to 4wd unit and TCM
ECU for changing of up shift and down shift points, clutch pressures and diff
tightness.
- Change torque reduction levels on shifts. Essential for very high power GTRs where the
maximum reduction available via the stock ECU is not enough to prevent damage to components
- Ability to change Torque ramp in after launch
- Change throttle blip requests to match your torque band. Especially useful on oversized turbo
installations.
- Run up to 7bar map sensors
- Control high or low impendence injectors
- Control up to 12 injectors for high power installations where staged injection may be required
- Change injector dead times based on voltage levels for proper control
- Change injector end angle to ensure injection point is properly calibrated
- Ability to fit any type of external sensor to monitor and trigger safety trips from anything from
crank case pressure to damper position
- Ability to use any size DBW throttle body e.g. Chevrolet LS7
- Wet and Dry nitrous control with ability to drive solenoids directly and control n20 heaters via
pressure monitoring
- Ability to control any external vehicle features based on sensor inputs e.g. Adjustable rear wing
linked to G force or exhaust control valves
- Connect any race series dash or even one of our partners’ Touchscreen CANBUS
adjustment /display units
- View any input live with built in scope up to 1000hz
- And much, much more!

The Full plug and Play kit includes 2 Lab Grade NTK Wideband Lambda Sensors and a
2.5m Loom. We specify superior Lambda sensors to improve accuracy in calibration
control, as standard equipment sensors can be affected by exhaust temperature.

If your interested in the Kit please email us as we are now Approved dealers.

[email protected]


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

A bump for this old thread I started few years ago .


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Anybody heard of MIGTR ??


----------

